# Dog Seen not caught



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

21 Jul 2011
Where Found Childwall Valley Road, Liverpool
Date Reunited 
Region North West
Home Postcode 
Other Info Large tan coloured dog, sex unknown, emaciated, possibly greyhound type or great dane. Unable to get close as travelling on bus at time of sighting 10am 21/7/11. Spotted on waste ground on Childwall Valley road near railway bridge. Not there when travelling back six hours later. Desperately worried for this dog, it needs help urgently. Do not live in area so unable to search for it again.
Phone 1 0151 510 9863
Phone 2 
Reward? 
Created By Carol - Widnes
Views


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Go onto the dog lost forum and the lost and found pets to see if you can reconise any of the missing dogs. I would go back weeks as it could have been missing for a while. It maybe that it roams free on a daily basis. Some people think that keeping a pet means it can be kicked out in a morning and let in at night.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the advice x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have crossed posted this on the Great Dane Forum as some of the members may live in that area.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for any help


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope it doesn't get hurt.


----------

